# How this forum makes me feel



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, I would like to pick my computer up and launch it across the room so it shatters into a million pieces. That's how you people make me feel. I get so frustrated with you all. Your fighting is no consolation to anyone, much less a chronic DPer who's battling to find out what reality really is. Thanks for the help. The only reason I haven't left this forum without saying goodbye and never came back is because I need this place, and the positive input, although that's only about 10% of the total.

QUIT THE HATRED!

-Grant

and I'm not kidding.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, I would like to pick my computer up and launch it across the room so it shatters into a million pieces. That's how you people make me feel. I get so frustrated with you all. Your fighting is no consolation to anyone, much less a chronic DPer who's battling to find out what reality really is. Thanks for the help. The only reason I haven't left this forum without saying goodbye and never came back is because I need this place, and the positive input, although that's only about 10% of the total.

QUIT THE HATRED!

-Grant

and I'm not kidding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I hear ya.

Please resume your dp business, folks.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I hear ya.

Please resume your dp business, folks.

Peace,
J


----------



## Jewels (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with you Grant. Grrr.


----------



## Jewels (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree with you Grant. Grrr.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree too. I think we're all getting kinda fed up lately.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree too. I think we're all getting kinda fed up lately.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree too. I think we're all getting kinda fed up lately.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree too. I think we're all getting kinda fed up lately.


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

Im with you, although i'm just a lurker and shouldn't have a saying :?


----------



## smog (Aug 10, 2004)

Im with you, although i'm just a lurker and shouldn't have a saying :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


you know in a way i kind of agree with him for once, except maybe taking the Lithium part cuz isn't that for people with Bi Polar???


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


you know in a way i kind of agree with him for once, except maybe taking the Lithium part cuz isn't that for people with Bi Polar???


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I think he meant the other common element, lead.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I think he meant the other common element, lead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

If you have hate for someone you dont know, like someone over the internet, then you are probably bipolar therefore you need lithium.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

If you have hate for someone you dont know, like someone over the internet, then you are probably bipolar therefore you need lithium.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Everyone with DP is an asset to this website. Let's learn to appreciate each other. We are in this together. RAWR!

Ken


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Everyone with DP is an asset to this website. Let's learn to appreciate each other. We are in this together. RAWR!

Ken


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i see no hatred just a couple of yanks that had a bad rap with benzos..

i take 1 mg of benzos a day on top of 2 bottles of charddonay....im cool


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i see no hatred just a couple of yanks that had a bad rap with benzos..

i take 1 mg of benzos a day on top of 2 bottles of charddonay....im cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Charddonay helps?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Charddonay helps?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

for me it does...beer helps far better but i dont wanna get fat,plus wine contains antioxidents


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

for me it does...beer helps far better but i dont wanna get fat,plus wine contains antioxidents


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I cannot drink anything alcoholic. When I do, I get dped instantly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I cannot drink anything alcoholic. When I do, I get dped instantly.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

chardonnay? the hell you say. give me a beaujeulais or cabarnet sauvignon any day of the week instead of that urine supplement.

Grant, i must have missed something. I haven't been on here all that much lately, but i didn't know there was an overabundance of Conflict Threads. I myself get frustrated at this place when everybody continues to complain about the same things over, and over, and over again. Of course, since i do the same thing, i'm willing to overlook this.

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

chardonnay? the hell you say. give me a beaujeulais or cabarnet sauvignon any day of the week instead of that urine supplement.

Grant, i must have missed something. I haven't been on here all that much lately, but i didn't know there was an overabundance of Conflict Threads. I myself get frustrated at this place when everybody continues to complain about the same things over, and over, and over again. Of course, since i do the same thing, i'm willing to overlook this.

s.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


All I'm saying is there's no reason for what's going on here. The world would be 10x better if everyone could count to 10, punch a punching bag, and take a breather. Obviously that's not a reality, so people litter a place like this with their vents about everyday like, and we have to fight about it. There are even fights about posts that fights shouldn't take place at all. It's a crazy world, and we all need to accept our differences like you said. That way we could realize that not everyone is the way we'd want them to be and we could move on to resolving our DP issues.

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> No offense dude, but maybe you should learn to accept reality. You are overreacting here. Conflict is everywhere and that doesn't exempt this place. Yes, you would think that we would all be completely compassionate and accepting of one another since we are all suffering in some way or form, but that just isn't the case. We all have different personalities, beliefs etc. and our differences are bound to cause a clash sooner or later. And I wouldn't call it hatred. This is the internet. If you have a strong sense of hate for someone over the internet then you need to take some lithium or something.


All I'm saying is there's no reason for what's going on here. The world would be 10x better if everyone could count to 10, punch a punching bag, and take a breather. Obviously that's not a reality, so people litter a place like this with their vents about everyday like, and we have to fight about it. There are even fights about posts that fights shouldn't take place at all. It's a crazy world, and we all need to accept our differences like you said. That way we could realize that not everyone is the way we'd want them to be and we could move on to resolving our DP issues.

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

kassandra with a "k"


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

kassandra with a "k"


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

This is probably out of topic, but I honestly think that we have a firmer grip on reality than the normal people.

Think about it. ...erm, warning, DP-trigger possibility.

The civilization was built by us humans. After creating language, culture and the various little things, we then went on to creating a little cliched bubble, a routine for the entire human race which we could follow. We are born, we study, we go college (for some), we find a girlfriend, we get married, have kids who do exactly what we did, and then we die. People like us ask the reason for this, but there never is, except that it's always been done, and so it must be right, right?

Course not.

Unfortunately, since most people have this pre-conceived concept of reality, that is, the reality they were born into, with the path already clearly drawn out, the people who see outside of this, start questioning their sanity.

In other words, we're sane. The people out there are insane, LOL! :lol:


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

This is probably out of topic, but I honestly think that we have a firmer grip on reality than the normal people.

Think about it. ...erm, warning, DP-trigger possibility.

The civilization was built by us humans. After creating language, culture and the various little things, we then went on to creating a little cliched bubble, a routine for the entire human race which we could follow. We are born, we study, we go college (for some), we find a girlfriend, we get married, have kids who do exactly what we did, and then we die. People like us ask the reason for this, but there never is, except that it's always been done, and so it must be right, right?

Course not.

Unfortunately, since most people have this pre-conceived concept of reality, that is, the reality they were born into, with the path already clearly drawn out, the people who see outside of this, start questioning their sanity.

In other words, we're sane. The people out there are insane, LOL! :lol:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Kerio said:


> We are born, we study, we go college (for some), we find a girlfriend, we get married, have kids who do exactly what we did, and then we die.


I wouldn't think studying, working, finding a lifemate and having children is something, that happens because people don't have imagination and never question those things. I think people want to study and get work just because they want some quality for their lives (which is possible by gaining money by working) and do not want to be considered 'losers', who live with the funding of society. At least that's why I, personally, am studying and hopefully will find meaningful work after I have accomplished the studies. Also finding a lifemate and having children happen because I guess those things are programmed into human nature. I wouldn't like to live my life single, and I am happy to have a wonderful boyfriend. Though I don't want to have children, as I have other things in my life that I cherish: playing on violin and drawing a science fiction comic story. However - I don't feel any special or more sane cuz wanting no children. Instead I think people are just different. I hope I don't sound offensive, but finding oneself somehow 'better' than others feels a bit alarming to me. It doesn't feel nice. :shock:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Kerio said:


> We are born, we study, we go college (for some), we find a girlfriend, we get married, have kids who do exactly what we did, and then we die.


I wouldn't think studying, working, finding a lifemate and having children is something, that happens because people don't have imagination and never question those things. I think people want to study and get work just because they want some quality for their lives (which is possible by gaining money by working) and do not want to be considered 'losers', who live with the funding of society. At least that's why I, personally, am studying and hopefully will find meaningful work after I have accomplished the studies. Also finding a lifemate and having children happen because I guess those things are programmed into human nature. I wouldn't like to live my life single, and I am happy to have a wonderful boyfriend. Though I don't want to have children, as I have other things in my life that I cherish: playing on violin and drawing a science fiction comic story. However - I don't feel any special or more sane cuz wanting no children. Instead I think people are just different. I hope I don't sound offensive, but finding oneself somehow 'better' than others feels a bit alarming to me. It doesn't feel nice. :shock:


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

"Programmed into human nature" being the key.  

Whodunnit? Anyways, I think it's wrong to tell people how to lead their lives, so I apologise if I've ticked off anyone with that previous post.

But I, for one, have despaired of ever finding a soulmate, and thus far, have given up on actually looking for someone. I'm not afraid to spend my life alone - the voices in my head provide me more than enough company. Hopefully they'll drive me insane before I get too old to move, heh heh heh...


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

"Programmed into human nature" being the key.  

Whodunnit? Anyways, I think it's wrong to tell people how to lead their lives, so I apologise if I've ticked off anyone with that previous post.

But I, for one, have despaired of ever finding a soulmate, and thus far, have given up on actually looking for someone. I'm not afraid to spend my life alone - the voices in my head provide me more than enough company. Hopefully they'll drive me insane before I get too old to move, heh heh heh...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I dropped out of college because I felt it is a waste of time, energy and money. The manager of the fucking school wanted me to stay for I was talented or such crap, but school sucks. Well, it is the second time I dropped out, I think I finally got the point that university or college or whatever is not for me. It just sucks and most of the teachers are losers.
Besides I don't want anyone to tell me anything. So, now that I got the point that I just don't fit in and, above all, do not ever want to fit in, I am feeling relieved. I mean, high school sucked, junior high sucked, elementary school sucked, kindergarden sucked, it is finally time to realize that all institutes that consider themselves to be some form of "education" are idiotic in principle.
And I even attended a private college, costs big money and isn't worth even a cent. I mean, I thought people that demand horrendous sums are more careful about quality when it comes to training students, but blah I was wrong. Better look it up on the internet, this is more educational.
Okay, when I think of how stupid psychologists or psychiatrists are, well, it is probably my fault that I did not realize upfront that the whole educational system sucks bigtime. I am glad I don't have to see those fuckers again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I dropped out of college because I felt it is a waste of time, energy and money. The manager of the fucking school wanted me to stay for I was talented or such crap, but school sucks. Well, it is the second time I dropped out, I think I finally got the point that university or college or whatever is not for me. It just sucks and most of the teachers are losers.
Besides I don't want anyone to tell me anything. So, now that I got the point that I just don't fit in and, above all, do not ever want to fit in, I am feeling relieved. I mean, high school sucked, junior high sucked, elementary school sucked, kindergarden sucked, it is finally time to realize that all institutes that consider themselves to be some form of "education" are idiotic in principle.
And I even attended a private college, costs big money and isn't worth even a cent. I mean, I thought people that demand horrendous sums are more careful about quality when it comes to training students, but blah I was wrong. Better look it up on the internet, this is more educational.
Okay, when I think of how stupid psychologists or psychiatrists are, well, it is probably my fault that I did not realize upfront that the whole educational system sucks bigtime. I am glad I don't have to see those fuckers again.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Kerio said:


> "Programmed into human nature" being the key.
> 
> Whodunnit? Anyways, I think it's wrong to tell people how to lead their lives, so I apologise if I've ticked off anyone with that previous post.


Hi Kerio, me too apologize as I guess said things a bit too heavy way. By the way, whodunnit - if one believes there is a supreme being or something like that, it is to blame for that biochemical/whatever-in-the-human-brain programming. :lol:



Kerio said:


> But I, for one, have despaired of ever finding a soulmate, and thus far, have given up on actually looking for someone. I'm not afraid to spend my life alone - the voices in my head provide me more than enough company. Hopefully they'll drive me insane before I get too old to move, heh heh heh...


Please don't feel despaired, you may bump into your soulmate someday, when you least expect it. For me it happened five years ago, I was in a dance party and just started chatting with a guy there. I didn't expect to find anyone, as I had had bad experiences of relationships before, but it was such a lucky co-incidence I started chatting with that guy there. We liked each other's company a lot, and now we have been together five years' time. You may or may not find anyone, it is true - but I guess it is more possible that you will find someone, as we live our lives with other people and meet them every day.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Kerio said:


> "Programmed into human nature" being the key.
> 
> Whodunnit? Anyways, I think it's wrong to tell people how to lead their lives, so I apologise if I've ticked off anyone with that previous post.


Hi Kerio, me too apologize as I guess said things a bit too heavy way. By the way, whodunnit - if one believes there is a supreme being or something like that, it is to blame for that biochemical/whatever-in-the-human-brain programming. :lol:



Kerio said:


> But I, for one, have despaired of ever finding a soulmate, and thus far, have given up on actually looking for someone. I'm not afraid to spend my life alone - the voices in my head provide me more than enough company. Hopefully they'll drive me insane before I get too old to move, heh heh heh...


Please don't feel despaired, you may bump into your soulmate someday, when you least expect it. For me it happened five years ago, I was in a dance party and just started chatting with a guy there. I didn't expect to find anyone, as I had had bad experiences of relationships before, but it was such a lucky co-incidence I started chatting with that guy there. We liked each other's company a lot, and now we have been together five years' time. You may or may not find anyone, it is true - but I guess it is more possible that you will find someone, as we live our lives with other people and meet them every day.


----------

